# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  whats you body weigh and totals

## swolehead

just like it says curios as to what everyone's totals and bodyweight is and specify if it was in comp or a gym pr

----------


## epetro37

181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.

----------


## BG

:Liar:

----------


## Khazima

160lb, squat 308 @ 154lb (140kg @ 70kg), deadlift 330lb, bench 200lb.
838 total
All gym PR's, doing an unofficial meet in December, will be doing an official one sometime next year.

----------


## hawk14dl

Nothing spectacular here. 6'1 Bw 180-185, bench 235, squat 305 and dead 315. Personal records only, no meet. I'm sure my bench wouldn't count in comp, touch and go (no pause)

----------


## Docd187123

> 181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.


Considering the 181lb weight class world record raw total is 1835lbs untested and with wraps and the world record suited is 2300lbs....I'd say you're full of shit  :Smilie:

----------


## Docd187123

I'm doing a meet in March of 2015, my first, so I'll let you know then  :Big Grin:

----------


## hawk14dl

Yeah doc, only 2 posts. Everybody is a big bad mofo online.

----------


## Docd187123

> Yeah doc, only 2 posts. Everybody is a big bad mofo online.


I totaled 17,345lbs at a BW of 123lbs!!!

----------


## Jesusbrah

19 years old, 6´4, 220 lbs 10% bf, bench 305 lbs, deadlift 400 lbs, squat 305 lbs

----------


## Times Roman

> 181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.


those are some pretty big numbers there mate.

in fact, that's world class on the bench press. back in 2011 the world record for your weight class was about 540 pounds. not sure what the world record is now.

so, unless you are a world record contender, I'm going to have to say....................


 :Bsflag:

----------


## Times Roman

> I totaled 17,345lbs at a BW of 123lbs!!!


shit, I can type bigger numbers than that on my keyboard.....

.........how big do you want the numbers to get?

how about 192,483kg. or what about 3.9 tons?

fawk, I can pull any number out my ass.... which one do you want?

----------


## Chicagotarsier

155KG and can press the living hell out of some pizza when I put my mind to it.

Got 375 up the other day for the first time since college days. Will hit 400 before the year is out. I only GVT the squat and ignore deadlifting.

----------


## Times Roman

to be honest, I repped either 315 or 345 (what ever the bar plus three plates comes out to) three times last may before I got sick. My goal back then was 400 by the end of summer. But shit happens. I really don't bench heavy much anymore. instead, I just keep it in my rep range, and then hit it with about three different routines of three sets each, and that's about it. Seems every time I try to push the weight like I did when I was younger, shit happens.

----------


## motivated247

24 years 6 foot tall, 180 lbs, max bench 242, max squat 330, max Deadlift 418 all on training only.
Ive been training with a barbell for about 18 months now, I mainly practice olympic lifts and throw in the mains after, so they have been slow progress. I've tried to max bench once and stopped at 110kg (242) because I didn't have a spotter, felt I could of pushed more but didn't wanna get pinned. my squat sucks and my Deadlift is ok for my experience, so i squat 3 times a week. When I was 18 i trained for 9 months straight doing only Bodyweight, did a lot of pushups, handstand pushups, one arm pushups got up too over 100+ pushups and over 30+ one arm pushups. 
I stopped training for 4 years and started again, kept some muscle memory from the pushing work.
Needless to say I had some muscle imbalances, because when I started training my max were 242 bench, 264 squat, 352 deadlift 
I prioritised and never did bench, only MIL press, push press, jerk etc for the O-lifts. seemed pointless benching as much as I can squat, Ive just started benching recently, so have been looking at a lot of powerlifting.

----------


## motivated247

> 181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.


Your name jesse norris?.......lol

----------


## swolehead

Haha jesse has a 800 deadlift so no he's not

----------


## Ummabeast

> to be honest, I repped either 315 or 345 (what ever the bar plus three plates comes out to) three times last may before I got sick. My goal back then was 400 by the end of summer. But shit happens. I really don't bench heavy much anymore. instead, I just keep it in my rep range, and then hit it with about three different routines of three sets each, and that's about it. Seems every time I try to push the weight like I did when I was younger, shit happens.


315. 
My DL was around 335 (3 45's and 1 10 each side) before my surgery. Have a very weak bench, and squat. Two things I need to work on definitely.

----------


## Times Roman

Gotta love this thread

So I just curled 933.2 pounds with my left pinky........

..........anyone got a bigger number?

----------


## Joco71

> 181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.


I call bullshit!!

----------


## musclestack

I competed in a bench press competition last year in the 198 pound class. Got 335lbs. I plan on doing a full powerlifting competition in 2015. I will most likely be in the 220 pound class (but weigh in much lighter than that). Hoping to hit 350lb on bench, 420+lb on squat, and I'm not so sure on DL; I plan on hitting them hard in the gym from here on out.

Will let you guys know how it goes!

----------


## qscgugcsq

I did my 1RM yesterday.
preparing for a comp in march.

at 190lbs(hoping to enter in 181lbs class)
Squat 345lbs(recovering of a hip injury)
Bench 285lbs
Deadlift 470lbs (could have done a bit more, but was happy with 1100 total)
Total: 1100lbs @ 190pounds

Hope to reach 1200lbs total @ 180lbs for march.

full raw BTW no wrap, no strap.
Used a belt however.

biggest lift ever did: 
squat 365lbs(just before my injury)
bench 285 yesterday
deadlift 475lbs, was so ****ing close to complete 500lbs few weeks ago but failed...

----------


## hawk14dl

Good numbers man. How tall are you? Curious

----------


## qscgugcsq

5'10"

----------


## swolehead

good shit I forgot about this thread I'm right were Romans was rep ping 315 for 4 working to 400 on the bench but just finished pct so things have slowed kept almost everything wich is a plus

----------


## Pale1

Edit

----------


## swolehead

no not quite some people on here are guna lie and thats fine but this was ment for real totals so if your not posting to post your numbers I would appreciate it if you didn't post at all. thankyou

----------


## BG

215-217lbs
425 paused bench
475 x3 squat
635 dead (had to use straps because of surgery, used to do 600 without)

Ive hit 455 bench but wasn't a clean rep, one of those, got it, but not proud lol. I dont dead as much as I should, I know if I put time in I could get 700 but I have bad forearms, so I keep under 500 these days. I used to squat 455 x8 but took its toll on my knee's and wont go over 405 any more. All the heavy lifting, I will tell you honest truth, YOU PAY FOR IT LATER IN LIFE.

----------


## kelkel

Good stuff BG. And I've seen the vid's to prove it.

----------


## swolehead

what exactly do you mean by pay for it I'm asuming joint pain ect. just like to know what I'm getting myself into I'll be qualifying pro next comp and don't plan on stoping there.

----------


## Times Roman

> I competed in a bench press competition last year in the 198 pound class. Got 335lbs. I plan on doing a full powerlifting competition in 2015. I will most likely be in the 220 pound class (but weigh in much lighter than that). Hoping to hit 350lb on bench, 420+lb on squat, and I'm not so sure on DL; I plan on hitting them hard in the gym from here on out.
> 
> Will let you guys know how it goes!


see, now these are some numbers a bloke can believe

----------


## Times Roman

> *215-217lbs*
> 425 paused bench
> 475 x3 squat
> 635 dead (had to use straps because of surgery, used to do 600 without)
> 
> Ive hit 455 bench but wasn't a clean rep, one of those, got it, but not proud lol. I dont dead as much as I should, I know if I put time in I could get 700 but I have bad forearms, so I keep under 500 these days. I used to squat 455 x8 but took its toll on my knee's and wont go over 405 any more. All the heavy lifting, I will tell you honest truth, YOU PAY FOR IT LATER IN LIFE.


damn BG!

what's your BF% ?

----------


## davidtheman100

> to be honest, I repped either 315 or 345 (what ever the bar plus three plates comes out to) three times last may before I got sick. My goal back then was 400 by the end of summer. But shit happens. I really don't bench heavy much anymore. instead, I just keep it in my rep range, and then hit it with about three different routines of three sets each, and that's about it. Seems every time I try to push the weight like I did when I was younger, shit happens.


Don't throw in the towel yet!

----------


## qscgugcsq

If you want real number.

I have a friend who did 1705 total recently.

700 deadlift(with belt)
600 squat(with wraps and belt)
405 bench(with belt)

wasnt in competition, was just testing his max competition-like.

he weight about 230-240 i dont remember.
he is about 5'6".

He his damn impressive...

----------


## BG

> what exactly do you mean by pay for it I'm asuming joint pain ect. just like to know what I'm getting myself into I'll be qualifying pro next comp and don't plan on stoping there.


If your just power lifting , three basic lifts you should be fine if you take care of yourself. I power body built, trained everything heavy and yes your body breaks down. Tendons start popping off and its all down hill from there.

----------


## musclestack

> see, now these are some numbers a bloke can believe


Well..thanks!...I think lol!

----------


## swolehead

> If your just power lifting , three basic lifts you should be fine if you take care of yourself. I power body built, trained everything heavy and yes your body breaks down. Tendons start popping off and its all down hill from there.


I've been doing that basically power bodybuilding to and tendons poping off doesn't sound to pleasent do you think cycles that promote cortisol sythesis or running like 2 iu a day of growth would help prevent that

----------


## BG

> I've been doing that basically power bodybuilding to and tendons poping off doesn't sound to pleasent do you think cycles that promote cortisol sythesis or running like 2 iu a day of growth would help prevent that


GH has helped me a lot, just started running it again and I do feel better. But all in all I you need to limit your heavy lifts because BB'ing is a sport of longevity. Now Ill just hit 2 heavy lifts a week, say one on monday for chest, then one thursday for arms. Then the next week Ill switch up two more body parts, trying to keep a couple days in between. Ill tell you honestly there's nothing worst then recovering from an injury and being scared after of something going wrong again or some where new. I never had any fear of any weight, I abused my body now I have to think and feel out nearly every lift. Take care of your body, know it and rest it. 

Also take into consideration Im forty, not sure how old you are but be careful of running GH long term. I feel that I ran it so much years ago that now I have to, once I stopped my body started falling apart. You need to remember that gear/GH gives you false sense of well being, your body feels great when on but there is consequences when you come off. Not sure if you have been in Marcus' diary in the lounge yet, but a ton of good info in there. Good luck, do all you can do to preserve your body, especially those tendons. Once they are beat, its all down hill from there. Look at what took out many pro's and what they do to take care of them.

----------


## Khazima

New total at an unofficial meet;

Squat 140kg
Bench 87.5kg
Deadlift 155kg

Total - 382.5kg @ 69kg (150lb) 

Then a week later switched to sumo and hit 160kg deadlift.

----------


## Cody95

> 181 weight class but I only weigh in at 171 sometimes less. Max bench press is 527, deadlift is 725, and squat is 685. Total of 1937.


Lol complete bs right here.

----------


## swolehead

if that kid weigh sometime less then 171 he could cut to 165 and we would all know him name... good stuff right there Khazima I admire your natural motivation

----------


## Khazima

> if that kid weigh sometime less then 171 he could cut to 165 and we would all know him name... good stuff right there Khazima I admire your natural motivation


Thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## qscgugcsq

An update on my last post.

I maxed out yesterday on each lift.

at 200lbs of BW

I did
395 Squat
305 Bench
500 Deadlift

for a total of [email protected]

I still find it a bit low but im working on it  :Smilie: 


I have quite some.fat to lose(17-18%) therefor 180lbs for the same lvl of strenght would be nice  :Smilie:

----------


## swolehead

your diference in weigh looks alot like mine between my bench and squat is 80 pound and between my squat and dead is 150 (little much for my liking)

----------


## qscgugcsq

> your diference in weigh looks alot like mine between my bench and squat is 80 pound and between my squat and dead is 150 (little much for my liking)


Well DL has been my favorite lift for a long time so I improved fast.
now after my injury to the hip Squat has become my favorite and Im.increasing it faster than I thought.
I love squating now and my hip is feeling way better so the difference between my DL and SQ will slowly diminish overtime.

----------


## BG

> An update on my last post.
> 
> I maxed out yesterday on each lift.
> 
> at 200lbs of BW
> 
> I did
> 395 Squat
> 305 Bench
> ...


great job !

----------


## fitnesstrainer

I've never really maxed out, never felt the need but I am about 198 right now.

The most I've ever lifted was 
315x10 for DL
315x14 for squats
225x15 for bench

----------


## jolter604

im 5" 275 and i bench 10,000 for warm up.but my bee tees drag on da floe.....

----------


## qscgugcsq

> I've never really maxed out, never felt the need but I am about 198 right now.
> 
> The most I've ever lifted was
> 315x10 for DL
> 315x14 for squats
> 225x15 for bench


IMO your Deadlift is very weak compared to your other lift.

but squat and bench are pretty good.

Raw you should always DL more than your squat.
but on the other hand doing high rep deadlift is way harder than high rep squat...

Good job  :Smilie:

----------


## Cutthroat10

I weigh 200 and have not competed yet but plan to this spring. So it goes without saying that these numbers are gym lifts and also estimates as I don't max out often. I wanted to get my DL and squat better before competing. I was one of those guys who only did upper body for a few years. I actually wanted to be at 400B/500S/500DL before competing but at this point I just want to get the first comp out of the way. 

Bench 400
Squat 450
Deadlift 475

----------


## Marc114

6' 3" , 210lbs. Squat : 340lbs , Bench :250lbs , Deadlift: 415 lbs. Nothing spectacular. Just started lifting two years ago at the tender young age of 43.

----------


## swolehead

nice # cutthroat is that a paused bench to competition standards. me and someone els both broke state records in the 198 back in October he set the bench with a 405... also just recovered from the flu gained almost every pound back also haven't deadlifted in over a month untill 2 days ago due to overuse injury in my ac joint but lost a bet with my girl deadlifting got 500 for 4 the bet was for 5 but I got halfway and droped it cuz I was guna hitch but it feels good to be back on the road to 700 exspecialy being off scince October can't wait to hit it again in a few weeks.

----------


## Marc114

Those were gym numbers. Just did my first meet back in July , kept my numbers a little more conservative , My only goal at the meet was to hit 9 for 9. Next meet coming up in April , looking to be a lot more aggressive with the weight!

----------


## swolehead

there 2 methods I plan to use still havent tryed one yet the fist is openers are cake make the judges know you know what ur doing then work your way up my second wich Im leaning twards in my next comp is a heavy weigh that you know you can do then go to what ever weigh you wanted to do that day so if u miss you get a second try and if it was a good day you could go for something higher

----------


## Marc114

That's pretty much my plan for my next meet. Going to open with around 90% of my max, 2nd attempt will be whatever my gym PR is and then go for broke on the third attempt. I kept things conservative in my first meet , was not sure how my body was going to react to that environment , HUGE difference between the gym and a meet , but I felt great all day. The atmosphere , adrenaline , and the excitement really works in my favor I discovered.

----------


## bigrich4

No meet, but garage total 1140 at 210 lbs... an embarrassing number for a powerlifter but i have big plans for my squat this year and more. My bench has always sucked. 
405 squat
475 deadlift
260 bench

----------


## JohnnyJim

I was 17 when I had these stats:

BW = 205 pounds

"Hip squat" = 405 pounds

ATG front squat = 315 pounds

Bench Press = 275 pounds

Deadlift = 455 pounds

Jerk = Less than 185 pounds



2 years later, here I was...

BW = 190 pounds

"Hip squat" = ???

ATG front squat = 315 pounds

Bench Press = ???

Deadlift = ???

Jerk = 205 pounds



There was a two-year gap of zero training in between those.

----------


## swolehead

get I'm the gym my man and fill in those question marks this week

----------


## Liftinlarge

been lifting with no idea for 2 years and powerlifting for 1 year, 410 squat, 155 bench, 355 dead, total 920 at 220 bw (i suck at bench and deads) but happy with my squat for an old bird. looking forward to bigger and better this year.

----------


## Baxter35

These are my gym PR's:
Bench 355
Squat 425
Dead 515
5'9" 206lbs 
I did my first ever competition yesterday, which was a bench press only event, and hit 325. I've never competed before, and the pause on the bottom waiting for the press command took a lot out of me.

----------


## swolehead

> These are my gym PR's:
> Bench 355
> Squat 425
> Dead 515
> 5'9" 206lbs 
> I did my first ever competition yesterday, which was a bench press only event, and hit 325. I've never competed before, and the pause on the bottom waiting for the press command took a lot out of me.


ya it's hard to get used to I try to train like that all the time but pause extra 6 weeks out because diferent judges will have you hold differentry times

----------


## JohnnyJim

I did squats for high reps today.

155 pounds.

----------


## swolehead

not in my maxing phase yet stI'll doing tripple but making good progress this cycle each working set of tripple contantly up 10 or 20 pounds per week right now at 345 bench for 3 425 squat for 3 545 deadlift for 3

----------


## Nubster

260# 39 years old. Been back lifting two months after 8 year off. Hit 400 on the bench this past Sunday. Haven't squatted or deadlifted much due to herniated disc in my back (no pain, just scared) but now I'm hooked up with a legit group of lifters that are going to help me work with that injury and start doing those lifts. My ultimate goal is 500 bench and I'd be happy as hell to hit 500 in the dead and squat for a 1500 total and maybe mess around in some submaster class comps, even though I know that total would get smashed.

----------


## swolehead

> 260# 39 years old. Been back lifting two months after 8 year off. Hit 400 on the bench this past Sunday. Haven't squatted or deadlifted much due to herniated disc in my back (no pain, just scared) but now I'm hooked up with a legit group of lifters that are going to help me work with that injury and start doing those lifts. My ultimate goal is 500 bench and I'd be happy as hell to hit 500 in the dead and squat for a 1500 total and maybe mess around in some submaster class comps, even though I know that total would get smashed.


I bet your squat abd deadlift will be higher after you break that mental barrier

----------


## Docd187123

I have 18 days until I get a platform total.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I have 18 days until I get a platform total.


2 months for me.

----------


## Docd187123

> 2 months for me.


Peaking now?

----------


## Khazima

> I have 18 days until I get a platform total.





> 2 months for me.


9 Days here.

----------


## Docd187123

> 9 Days here.


Good luck man!

----------


## Khazima

> Good luck man!


Cheers brother, you too!

----------


## swolehead

good luck guys any ideas for your openers and what you wana walk out with for final lifts

----------


## qscgugcsq

> good luck guys any ideas for your openers and what you wana walk out with for final lifts


I did a squat PR monday and friday I have 315 to do for the bench and probably will get it.

So with GYM PR
405 squat
305 bench(until friday)
500 deadlift

I guess my first attemp would be
385 Squat
300 bench
485 deadlift

Second would be my actual PR
405
315
500

And final lift depends on how it goes...
If they were easy i would try +10-20lbs
If hard 5-10lbs.

It is just my estimatation I havent done my first comp yet so im not experimented.

But I think a heavy comfortavle first lift, second as your actual PR, and last an attemp to beat your actual PR is a good way to go.

----------


## swolehead

personaly I'd go a little lower on the openers you wana show the judges that perfect form and contro for the green lights I was just telling my friend with a meet coming up to take what he wanted on his final lifts and open with about 35 lb less I like this idea I haven't applied it yet but you can be happy with the second attempt and pass on 3 to save energy or if you fail you get another try at it because judges can give lights when you think you did it fine and most favorable outcome would be nail the second then go for a pr on the 3rd. sorry for no periods and such I'm on my phone

----------


## qscgugcsq

> personaly I'd go a little lower on the openers you wana show the judges that perfect form and contro for the green lights I was just telling my friend with a meet coming up to take what he wanted on his final lifts and open with about 35 lb less I like this idea I haven't applied it yet but you can be happy with the second attempt and pass on 3 to save energy or if you fail you get another try at it because judges can give lights when you think you did it fine and most favorable outcome would be nail the second then go for a pr on the 3rd. sorry for no periods and such I'm on my phone


Well... if you fail at your second attemp succeeding at the third would be pretty damn hard(except for a form lag(like it happened to me at 405))

But im pretty confident.
I did 500lbs deadlift yesterday again just cause I was feeling well and it went very smoothly. And 295 at the bench, went well too.
Did 385 this monday at squatting, went good.
I aim for 500/405/315 at my second attemp.
And Im not scared about redlight.
I ALWAYS squat ass to the grass. And I always pause bench... I just hope my pause is long enough XD

----------


## Khazima

First meet was today, the lifting went well but i got red lighted on 2 technicalities and failed my last deadlift attempt. I got;

Squat 140/150/160kg, got red lighted on 160 for racking too early since the judge decided to hold the rack command for a really long time after he tried to red light me for almost racking too early on my 2nd but the other 2 were whites.

Bench 90/95/100kg, got red lighted on the 100kg for lifting my head slightly off the bench, it was pretty funny though because i realized when it happened and tried to really slowly put my head back down hoping they wouldn't notice lol. Aced the 100kg though, really happy i've finally broken that barrier.

Deadlift 150/165/175kg, got 1st and second clean but tried to overshoot the third, really wanted a 420kg total because that's the requirement for nationals at 74kg. Still a 5kg PR on the dead and i would've been happy with matching my previous 160kg. 

Total - 410kg/903lb

Unofficial total - 425kg/937lb 

At 73.5kg/162lb

Hoping to close in on the 1000lb at my next meet hopefully in 2-3 months.

----------


## yettibecsuse

Weight 118kg as in I weigh; Bench 150kg squat 185kg dont bother deadlift

----------


## rahulsingh265

> First meet was today, the lifting went well but i got red lighted on 2 technicalities and failed my last deadlift attempt. I got;
> 
> Squat 140/150/160kg, got red lighted on 160 for racking too early since the judge decided to hold the rack command for a really long time after he tried to red light me for almost racking too early on my 2nd but the other 2 were whites.
> 
> Bench 90/95/100kg, got red lighted on the 100kg for lifting my head slightly off the bench, it was pretty funny though because i realized when it happened and tried to really slowly put my head back down hoping they wouldn't notice lol. Aced the 100kg though, really happy i've finally broken that barrier.
> 
> Deadlift 150/165/175kg, got 1st and second clean but tried to overshoot the third, really wanted a 420kg total because that's the requirement for nationals at 74kg. Still a 5kg PR on the dead and i would've been happy with matching my previous 160kg. 
> 
> Total - 410kg/903lb
> ...


Keep up hard work  :Smilie:  and all the best for next meet

----------


## hawk14dl

Good numbers. Damn shame about the red lights, learn from it!

----------


## BG

> First meet was today, the lifting went well but i got red lighted on 2 technicalities and failed my last deadlift attempt. I got;
> 
> Squat 140/150/160kg, got red lighted on 160 for racking too early since the judge decided to hold the rack command for a really long time after he tried to red light me for almost racking too early on my 2nd but the other 2 were whites.
> 
> Bench 90/95/100kg, got red lighted on the 100kg for lifting my head slightly off the bench, it was pretty funny though because i realized when it happened and tried to really slowly put my head back down hoping they wouldn't notice lol. Aced the 100kg though, really happy i've finally broken that barrier.
> 
> Deadlift 150/165/175kg, got 1st and second clean but tried to overshoot the third, really wanted a 420kg total because that's the requirement for nationals at 74kg. Still a 5kg PR on the dead and i would've been happy with matching my previous 160kg. 
> 
> Total - 410kg/903lb
> ...


Good job, now you have the first one under your belt all you will have to think about next time is your lifts. All the other worries you can work on now until the next one.

----------


## Khazima

> Keep up hard work  and all the best for next meet


Thanks brother  :Smilie: 




> Good numbers. Damn shame about the red lights, learn from it!


Cheers man, i plan on it!




> Good job, now you have the first one under your belt all you will have to think about next time is your lifts. All the other worries you can work on now until the next one.


Thanks BG, yeah it'll be good not having to worry about technicalities next time, going to do everything a lot stricter (rack times/keeping head down etc) this next prep so i can put all my focus into the lifts.

----------


## pushit_05

Recent numbers hit:

BW: 240 
BF: 20%
Squat: 425
Bench: 335
DL: 515

These are training maxes though as I only max out a couple times a year. These we're also my natural maxes from a year ago. Now that my back and knee are heeled from my first couple cycles I finally got back up to where I was. I also train without a belt so not sure what belt +wraps would get me.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> Recent numbers hit:
> 
> BW: 240
> BF: 20%
> Squat: 425
> Bench: 335
> DL: 515
> 
> These are training maxes though as I only max out a couple times a year. These we're also my natural maxes from a year ago. Now that my back and knee are heeled from my first couple cycles I finally got back up to where I was. I also train without a belt so not sure what belt +wraps would get me.


Those lift are very similar to mine.

Belt does greatly help me at squatting...
It gives me mental cue to stay tight. Which I lose sometime when im beltless. I feel it being safer for my hip too due to the constant form.

Never used wrap... I hate that wrap are considered raw...
Wrap will lift the weight for you at the hardest angle of the lift.
It migh gives you maybe 50-80pounds to your squat...


Note aside: tomorrow morning I have a Mock meet planned  :Big Grin: 
Im very excited. 
Im aiming for minimum 405 squat 315 bench 500 deadlift.
Judge like the IPF
At under 198.(barely under but still)
I will post my results tomorrow.  :Smilie:

----------


## pushit_05

Go get it!

I actually don't consider a belt or wraps raw but when you're maxing things can get wonky. I've seen people lose 50-100lbs just from taking their belt off so if wraps are out the belt should follow. I have yet to hear anyone say Malanichev's 1014 squat is anything but mind blowing. Then Lillibridge just did 1003 in training, sickos. Injury prevention is #1 to me and luckily have never had anything serious happen.

----------


## Khazima

> Go get it!
> 
> I actually don't consider a belt or wraps raw but when you're maxing things can get wonky. I've seen people lose 50-100lbs just from taking their belt off so if wraps are out the belt should follow. I have yet to hear anyone say Malanichev's 1014 squat is anything but mind blowing. Then Lillibridge just did 1003 in training, sickos. Injury prevention is #1 to me and luckily have never had anything serious happen.


Lillibridge got 1014 yesterday, truly impressive.

Raw isn't up for debate, by definition it's belt/knee sleeves and wrist wraps, raw plus is that plus knee wraps.

----------


## pushit_05

Did he?!?! Sick, I haven't seen it yet. Their dad has done such an awesome job with that whole crew....

I mean raw can be whatever I want to classify that as. No one has to agree with me or give a shit. My personal definition of raw is your body and only that. Those are the definitions some federations classify it as but I don't have to personally live my life by them. Would it make everyone feel better if I changed the word raw to naked?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I am doing my first meet in a little over a month.
I train and will compete naked as some say. No wraps, straps, sleeves, or belt. I do use chalk though.
I don't have anything against anyone who uses anything to lift more. It is part of the sport.
I do think that gear has gotten a little extreme though.
It used to be deadlift was the biggest lift. With gear, people squat and bench hundreds of pounds more than their deadlift. Kinda silly.
Just my opinion though.

The one thing that drives me crazy about powerlifting is high squats and obscene arches on the bench. Short people doing super wide sumo deadlifts irk me too.
That is part of the reason why I will compete naked and squat ATG.
I don't have to compare myself to someone half squatting with wraps that add 50-75 pounds.

The rules state you have to break parallel. If you have to pause u-tube to try to figure out if a squat is deep enough then I think it isn't.

Go deep or go home.

----------


## qscgugcsq

Agreed...
But the thing is the belt anyway for me dont add weight but does give me the safety of mind that I can handle the weight... especially at deadlifting... and at squatting I feel more stable and It feel just safer overall.

But wraps lift the weight for you.

Sumo isnt even the same lift...

And parallele is strerch way to often...

Anyway...

Yesterday I did my m9ck meet and did 1235 total at 193.

315 bench easy (ive been greedy i jumped to 335 and failed)
405 squat (felt heavier than usual)
515 Deadlift(felt heavy but went up fast)

----------


## Khazima

> I am doing my first meet in a little over a month.
> I train and will compete naked as some say. No wraps, straps, sleeves, or belt. I do use chalk though.
> I don't have anything against anyone who uses anything to lift more. It is part of the sport.
> I do think that gear has gotten a little extreme though.
> It used to be deadlift was the biggest lift. With gear, people squat and bench hundreds of pounds more than their deadlift. Kinda silly.
> Just my opinion though.
> 
> The one thing that drives me crazy about powerlifting is high squats and obscene arches on the bench. Short people doing super wide sumo deadlifts irk me too.
> That is part of the reason why I will compete naked and squat ATG.
> ...


Knee sleeves may add weight, but generally they're just for comfort and safety. low bar squatting without wrist wraps is almost unbearable especially if you use your thumb in the grip. My knees are so dodgy i couldn't imagine squatting max weights without sleeves, but i can and do (sometimes) squat the same weight without them. 

The belt is another story, definitely adds weight, stabilizes your entire core and helps your tightness immensely but it's also a safety measure creating a much safer environment for the spine, especially the lumbar which is most susceptible to injury in the squat and deadlift. 

Sumo - deal with it. (lol)

Wraps - that's why theres raw +, raw is no wraps.

Depth and arch - This is why the IPF is considered the top powerlifting federation, they're extremely harsh on depth as well as keeping your heels on the floor which limits how much you can arch greatly. You can't even lift your head off the bench because it's considered a leverage.

----------


## Khazima

> Agreed...
> But the thing is the belt anyway for me dont add weight but does give me the safety of mind that I can handle the weight... especially at deadlifting... and at squatting I feel more stable and It feel just safer overall.
> 
> But wraps lift the weight for you.
> 
> Sumo isnt even the same lift...
> 
> And parallele is strerch way to often...
> 
> ...


Awsome stuff man

----------


## pushit_05

> Yesterday I did my m9ck meet and did 1235 total at 193.
> 
> 315 bench easy (ive been greedy i jumped to 335 and failed)
> 405 squat (felt heavier than usual)
> 515 Deadlift(felt heavy but went up fast)


Nice job man! Showing up is literally the only battle as we are all in this for the fun of it. 

Low bar, ATG squats are accomplished by widening your grip a lot. My hands touch the collars which is annoying without a monolift. I honestly think belts are the biggest contributers to a raw lifters total. I have literally seen 600lbs squatters fall over with 500 without a belt. It changes the entire way you breath for stabilization. Its much more difficult to have to use your abs as the belt and then press air against that. I take nothing away from anyone for using a belt or wraps (I use both sometimes) but I always train with nothing.

----------


## pushit_05

Bench max today: Wide grip with 3 sec pause, hit 365lbs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khazima

> Bench max today: Wide grip with 3 sec pause, hit 365lbs


Fuark strong stuff man!

----------


## pushit_05

Thanks, I feel like we should just turn this into a max thread since everyone is always improving lol

----------


## Nubster

Got 430 on bench on Sunday pretty easy. Barely missed 470. I think I'm good for a max of 450ish. On the road to 500. 5 weeks out from first bench meet. I'm hoping to get at at least 405 in the meet.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Got 430 on bench on Sunday pretty easy. Barely missed 470. I think I'm good for a max of 450ish. On the road to 500. 5 weeks out from first bench meet. I'm hoping to get at at least 405 in the meet.


Why the big difference between the gym and platform expectation?
Are you doing touch and go in the gym?

----------


## pushit_05

> Got 430 on bench on Sunday pretty easy. Barely missed 470. I think I'm good for a max of 450ish. On the road to 500. 5 weeks out from first bench meet. I'm hoping to get at at least 405 in the meet.


Nice going man, go get it! Probably dumb but are you working your pauses? 5 weeks is still plenty of time to prepare for 470!

----------


## swolehead

I guess I'm the only one who only competes if I'm going for a record

----------


## swolehead

> Got 430 on bench on Sunday pretty easy. Barely missed 470. I think I'm good for a max of 450ish. On the road to 500. 5 weeks out from first bench meet. I'm hoping to get at at least 405 in the meet.


nice bench what's your body weigh

----------


## Khazima

> I guess I'm the only one who only competes if I'm going for a record


Nah there's plenty of people like that, you guys wouldn't have anyone to set a record against if it wasn't for us chumps :P

I compete to do my best and have something to work towards. Setting records is essentially a pipe dream at the moment with how i compare to the top of my division. I'd need copious amount of drugs and insane training protocols for the next 3 years to hopefully set some junior records before i'm too old for it, so there's no way i'm waiting for that to compete lol.

----------


## jackfrost88

5'11 193, will be getting down to 183 for the summer for first meet. Have been focusing on power lifting for 7 months and love it so far! 

Will be aiming for: 280 bench, 455 deadlift, 385 squat. Totals going up quick though as i get used to this training style so might go for more.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> 5'11 193, will be getting down to 183 for the summer for first meet. Have been focusing on power lifting for 7 months and love it so far!
> 
> Will be aiming for: 280 bench, 455 deadlift, 385 squat. Totals going up quick though as i get used to this training style so might go for more.


If you keep those loft at 183. That is some good numbers!
Right now im cutting and I can barely do few reps at my normal 10rep max  :Frown: 

A friendly advise... dont cut natty(or at cruising low dose) strength drop so fast.
Or cut extremely slowly.

Good luck

----------


## hawk14dl

Gym repped a p.b. last week on the bench after my session. 250 lb Touch and go (no bounce though)

6'1 190, about 17%.

Ordering sleeves and a belt so I can start squatting again. I was a catcher in baseball, my knees are screwed

----------


## jackfrost88

> If you keep those loft at 183. That is some good numbers!
> Right now im cutting and I can barely do few reps at my normal 10rep max 
> 
> A friendly advise... dont cut natty(or at cruising low dose) strength drop so fast.
> Or cut extremely slowly.
> 
> Good luck


I will be cutting natty, that scares me a bit haha. Have 3 months so hopefully a slow cut will do me some good. Also those totals are without knee wraps/wrist wraps/belt so I think they are quite realistic even conservative. 

Will be looking to start a cycle after and move up to 94kg depending on my gains. I'm pretty leaned out at ~190 and seem a lot taller or "longer" than most people at 83. 

How did your cycles help the core lifts? Was thinking of a test-e / test-c cycle with dbol as my first one following this meet (it is WADA tested).

----------


## qscgugcsq

> I will be cutting natty, that scares me a bit haha. Have 3 months so hopefully a slow cut will do me some good. Also those totals are without knee wraps/wrist wraps/belt so I think they are quite realistic even conservative.
> 
> Will be looking to start a cycle after and move up to 94kg depending on my gains. I'm pretty leaned out at ~190 and seem a lot taller or "longer" than most people at 83.
> 
> How did your cycles help the core lifts? Was thinking of a test-e / test-c cycle with dbol as my first one following this meet (it is WADA tested).


I stoped cycling and started cruising/blasting a year ago.

But before having touch to anything I had naturally low testosterone so strenght always sucked...

But as far as I can say it greatly help.

Progression started feel easy and continuously went up.

So it helps for sure.  :Smilie:

----------


## jackfrost88

> I stoped cycling and started cruising/blasting a year ago.
> 
> But before having touch to anything I had naturally low testosterone so strenght always sucked...
> 
> But as far as I can say it greatly help.
> 
> Progression started feel easy and continuously went up.
> 
> So it helps for sure.


Awesome, good to hear! What cycles did you find helped with strength gains the most if you don't mind me asking or what have you tried that you liked? Also, blasting and cruising with low T, you mean that you ramp up the dosages for awhile then go back to a low, more normal dose since you can't cycle due to low T?

----------


## qscgugcsq

> Awesome, good to hear! What cycles did you find helped with strength gains the most if you don't mind me asking or what have you tried that you liked? Also, blasting and cruising with low T, you mean that you ramp up the dosages for awhile then go back to a low, more normal dose since you can't cycle due to low T?


Exactly, doctor alway refused to treat me because of their personal biais toward testosterone so I self medicate.

And I enjoy the gear so im using more than needed. I use 250-350mg/week as cruising.

And for now I almost only blasted with tren and oral a few times.
I dont get my T higher due to acne...

Tren has given me huge strenght gain...
Im addicted to tren it is an awesome compound which is so versatile... If it were smoother(side wise) I would be on it year round... but sides can be pretty harsh...

NPP helped a bit. Helped me keep progressing without giving me a huge boost.

Anadrol gave me too much headache to push properly

And testosterone also helped me progressing but thats it...

Soon Ill try anavar and I have high expectation on this oral.

Thats pretty much all I tried for now...
(Tried winstrol too but not for long... I hate that steroids ...)

But I must say that I dont react well to anything... my genetic is not good. And my body dont react as strongly to AAS than most people...
Tren hasnt given me magic gain or magic fat loss or appetite loss(like I wishes it does. .) Same with npp or test...
500mg test do not gives me huge sex drive or massive gain. Or anything ... all I get no matter the dose is side effect and little bit of gain...

And still my gear is legit.. 250mg gives me over 2000 free T...
I saw more gain with low dose for extended period of time that big dose for short period...

Thats why im cruising so high... and still...
So you can expect double the gain I make by doing the exact same thing... XD

Example: ive been 8 weeks on NPP/Test at 350mg weekly(both). Ive eaten easy 4-5k calories daily for that duration. My weight hasnt changed... I look fatter but not bigger...
Blood test has shown uncalculable testosterone and low range E2.
And I didnt get any signifiant muscle...
gained strenght but not much else.. 
Or my genetic is so bad that 200lbs is my genetic max at 700mg of aas weekly or im extremely not responding XD either way im ****ed XD

So good luck

----------


## jackfrost88

Thanks! If that is you in your avi I think your genetics are fine haha, broad shoulders skinny waist. I guess genetics do determine a lot on how much you get out of AAS? From what I've read about tren , the sides make it not worth the risk, at least for me. Good info appreciate it!

----------


## qscgugcsq

> Thanks! If that is you in your avi I think your genetics are fine haha, broad shoulders skinny waist. I guess genetics do determine a lot on how much you get out of AAS? From what I've read about tren, the sides make it not worth the risk, at least for me. Good info appreciate it!


My waist is far from skinny XD angle might make it look so but my jeans are 34...

----------


## Khazima

Had a club meet today, was a lot of fun and good practice for the future if two meets i want to do are close to each other. I ended out hitting;

Squat - 162.5kg (358lb) Easily
Bench - 105kg (231lb) Complete grind
Deadlift - 165kg (364lb) Easily

@ 74.3kg (164lb) Morning weight

I should've got at least a 170kg (375lb) deadlift but i took a conservative jump for my second attempt when i should've gone for the 170 and passed on my third. 

The 162.5kg squat was super easy since i decided to leave it in the tank since i really wanted the 105 bench and 170 deadlift, i feel i could've got 165-167.5 if i went all out on my third. 

I expected the 105 bench to be a lot easier but it ended out being a really bad grind and surprisingly took a large toll on me which normally isn't the case with my bench.

Deadlifts went amazingly, 165 flew up extremely easy but i think it just took a little too much out of me for the 170. 

432.5kg (953lb) total, 310 wilks score, 22.5kg improvement on my official total, 7.5kg improvement on my lifts. 

Really going to be focusing on my deadlift for now, my squat goes up without a worry in the world and my bench makes steady progress also, so i need to improve this poverty deadlift.

----------


## jackfrost88

> Had a club meet today, was a lot of fun and good practice for the future if two meets i want to do are close to each other. I ended out hitting;
> 
> Squat - 162.5kg (358lb) Easily
> Bench - 105kg (231lb) Complete grind
> Deadlift - 165kg (364lb) Easily
> 
> @ 74.3kg (164lb) Morning weight
> 
> I should've got at least a 170kg (375lb) deadlift but i took a conservative jump for my second attempt when i should've gone for the 170 and passed on my third. 
> ...


Pretty good squat compared to your deadlift, really rare to see them close to the same at those numbers without geared lifts. Could easily shoot that deadlift up. Good job on 22.5kg improvement thats big

----------


## Khazima

> Pretty good squat compared to your deadlift, really rare to see them close to the same at those numbers without geared lifts. Could easily shoot that deadlift up. Good job on 22.5kg improvement thats big


Cheers man.

Yeah it's kind of frustrating because it feels like i'm missing a good 20kg from my total. I'm not sure what the issue is but i'm suspecting i may be wrong about a minimalist approach when it comes to deadlifting (most likely), or that i just haven't found the right technique for me yet (less likely).

----------


## swolehead

when you walk up to the bar to rip it off the ground does something just feel off when you do your sets

----------


## jackfrost88

> Cheers man.
> 
> Yeah it's kind of frustrating because it feels like i'm missing a good 20kg from my total. I'm not sure what the issue is but i'm suspecting i may be wrong about a minimalist approach when it comes to deadlifting (most likely), or that i just haven't found the right technique for me yet (less likely).


Assuming your forms down, a minimalist approach might be the reason. Don't know if it's any help but with my program (built around powerlifting) i do 5 days on and 2 days off a week. Of those 5 days I conventional deadlift 1 of those days for a 5x5 or 6x3 or something to that effect. 1 day, usually after squats are stiff leg deadlifts for the same 5x5 or 6x3 or whatever. Now I also have sumo deadlifts thrown in for the same reps/weight ratio. So that's 2 days where they are a core lift and one day where they are thrown in for hamstring work. Also glute ham raises / hip thrusts and other hip work as auxiliary.

If you are just deadlifting one day a week on your program maybe it is not enough

----------


## Khazima

> when you walk up to the bar to rip it off the ground does something just feel off when you do your sets


Feels fine until i get to a max.




> Assuming your forms down, a minimalist approach might be the reason. Don't know if it's any help but with my program (built around powerlifting) i do 5 days on and 2 days off a week. Of those 5 days I conventional deadlift 1 of those days for a 5x5 or 6x3 or something to that effect. 1 day, usually after squats are stiff leg deadlifts for the same 5x5 or 6x3 or whatever. Now I also have sumo deadlifts thrown in for the same reps/weight ratio. So that's 2 days where they are a core lift and one day where they are thrown in for hamstring work. Also glute ham raises / hip thrusts and other hip work as auxiliary.
> 
> If you are just deadlifting one day a week on your program maybe it is not enough


Thanks for the advice mate, my plan moving forward is to do something similar but with less reps, if i feel my recovery is fine i'll increase over time though. I'm going to try ed coan/phillipi's 10 week deadlift program as a 5th day on jonnie canditos linear program (4 days per week). So it generally looks like;

Squat 3x6 deadlift (conventional) 2x6
Deadlift 1x2 then 8x3 (sumo/main stance) 
Squat 6x4 deadlift variation (sumo, paused) 3x4

opinions?

----------


## jackfrost88

> Feels fine until i get to a max.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate, my plan moving forward is to do something similar but with less reps, if i feel my recovery is fine i'll increase over time though. I'm going to try ed coan/phillipi's 10 week deadlift program as a 5th day on jonnie canditos linear program (4 days per week). So it generally looks like;
> 
> Squat 3x6 deadlift (conventional) 2x6
> Deadlift 1x2 then 8x3 (sumo/main stance) 
> Squat 6x4 deadlift variation (sumo, paused) 3x4
> ...


Haven't heard of the 10 week deadlift program but I'm a fan of throwing in squats and deadlifts together as long as they are mixed up. For example, sumo deaflifts + front squats after or squats followed by stiff leg deadlifts. Example of one of my deadlift days is:

conventional deadlift 5x5 80% or so
front squat 5x3
hip thrusts 5x5
wide rows 3x8

More work on a lift you want to work on can never hurt. Just don't go all gung ho and spend 1 week of recovery after day 2 haha

Also, pause work can be EXTREMELY effective. As an example, pause at knee for 3 second deadlifts at a weight of 60% of so

----------


## Khazima

> Haven't heard of the 10 week deadlift program but I'm a fan of throwing in squats and deadlifts together as long as they are mixed up. For example, sumo deaflifts + front squats after or squats followed by stiff leg deadlifts. Example of one of my deadlift days is:
> 
> conventional deadlift 5x5 80% or so
> front squat 5x3
> hip thrusts 5x5
> wide rows 3x8
> 
> More work on a lift you want to work on can never hurt. Just don't go all gung ho and spend 1 week of recovery after day 2 haha
> 
> Also, pause work can be EXTREMELY effective. As an example, pause at knee for 3 second deadlifts at a weight of 60% of so


Looks good, that's sort of what the deadlift day looks like. The 8x3 is speed work with about 65% progressively getting heavier so not too taxing and then an entire posterior chain workout.

----------


## Boozer35

Did my first PL meet a few weeks ago. Competed in the RPS fed. 198lbs/90kg weight class and raw classic. Weighed in Saturday 5pm at 196.8lbs and by Sunday 3pm when lifting began I was 213lbs. Went 7/9 missed my 3rd squat and bench attempts due to technical errors and got all 3 pulls. Ended up 1st in my class.

----------


## Khazima

> Did my first PL meet a few weeks ago. Competed in the RPS fed. 198lbs/90kg weight class and raw classic. Weighed in Saturday 5pm at 196.8lbs and by Sunday 3pm when lifting began I was 213lbs. Went 7/9 missed my 3rd squat and bench attempts due to technical errors and got all 3 pulls. Ended up 1st in my class.


What'd you total?

----------


## Boozer35

> What'd you total?


I'd rather not post that in the open since all you need is a total and a meet date and you can figure out someone's personal info.

----------


## swolehead

I know many people in rps actually know about 10 that went to that meet if people wanted we could figure it out anyways. but you should have just posted you bodyweight and total like the title proposes

----------


## Boozer35

> I know many people in rps actually know about 10 that went to that meet if people wanted we could figure it out anyways. but you should have just posted you bodyweight and total like the title proposes


You don't know which meet I participated in, there were several "a few weeks ago". So based off the information I've given, please find out who I am and post up. I did post up my bodyweight but I will not post up the total in a public forum that talks about steroid use which is illegal in this country. I also must have missed the part where you posted your BW and total. I saw a post or two about particular lifts but not a total. Please follow your own advice before you try preaching it upon me.

----------


## swolehead

there were only a couple a few weeks ago Im not going to waste my time trying to figure out who you are why don't you take it down a notch all we wanted to know was what u totaled and if you simply left out information such as what fed you competed in then you would have been able to safely disclose your total to us.

----------


## swolehead

and I never talked about my numbers because my first meet was in October and i was unimpressive and I'm waiting another few months to do one but I got red lighted on 2 squat attempts so my final squat was my opener of a measly 365 I can front squat 405 now and repped a 405 back for 7 today so that's nuthing in comparison my bench was a 355 Wich I also do 5 x 3 with now and my deadlift was a 575 wich I'm also doing for 5 x 3 now and I'm in your weigh class

----------


## jjpaki1212

First meet i got 345 squat 235 bench 435 dead for 1015 total at 181. 5 months later did a comp and hit 400 squat 250 bench 470 dead for 1120 total at 181. My next comp is in 3.5 months and i hope to get 450 squat 300 bench 525 dead at 181 for a 1275. Hoping for a pro total in the next year!

----------


## qscgugcsq

> First meet i got 345 squat 235 bench 435 dead for 1015 total at 181. 5 months later did a comp and hit 400 squat 250 bench 470 dead for 1120 total at 181. My next comp is in 3.5 months and i hope to get 450 squat 300 bench 525 dead at 181 for a 1275. Hoping for a pro total in the next year!


Raw with wraps or raw?

Very good total man.
I hope to reach 455 squat 350 bench 545 dead for next summer. @ under 198.
Which would yield me to 1350.

If I could do a comp this october I would like to try at least 1200 (which I already have at 185) at under 181.

I wonder about wraps cause your squat seems high compared to your bench.

----------


## dfarre

[email protected]'1
330 bench
375 squat
510 deadlift

----------


## hawk14dl

Thought I'd update mine. 
touch and go bench hit 270 lb last night. I've paused with 245 as my best. 
Deadlifted 345 a few weeks ago. 
Haven't squatted heavy in quite awhile. (I don't plan on doing meets )
body weight 180

----------


## swolehead

> [email protected]'1
> 330 bench
> 375 squat
> 510 deadlift


My squat and bench used to be close like yours when I started it was 365 bench and 450 squat with a 605 dead with a lot of training focusing on bar placement which I now do low bar or medium low not as low as some guys I see out there and I widened my stance a little and focus on sticking my chest out and keeping my back tight, I now squat 575 and bench 390 so the gap has clearly increased scince I have practiced those things to wat I'd call a more desire able differential in my numbers

----------


## swolehead

> Thought I'd update mine. 
> touch and go bench hit 270 lb last night. I've paused with 245 as my best. 
> Deadlifted 345 a few weeks ago. 
> Haven't squatted heavy in quite awhile. (I don't plan on doing meets )
> body weight 180


Do you body build?

----------


## hawk14dl

> Do you body build?


Not really. I still participate in some sports, i really just lift because i enjoy it. 

That said, id also enjoy being bigger and stronger and leaner. But who doesn't?

+Edit, forgot to mention, the reason i rarely squat heavy is a Bad lower back. Hurts to even get the weight on my shoulders. Since buying a belt, I've been able to squat a lot more

----------


## smeeto

5'10
192 lbs
275 bench
465 dead
415 squat

----------


## swolehead

> Not really. I still participate in some sports, i really just lift because i enjoy it. 
> 
> That said, id also enjoy being bigger and stronger and leaner. But who doesn't?
> 
> +Edit, forgot to mention, the reason i rarely squat heavy is a Bad lower back. Hurts to even get the weight on my shoulders. Since buying a belt, I've been able to squat a lot more


Injury or just soreness your lumbar may be under active if it's not from injury I went to the chiropractor before I started powerlifting and they told be do xyz then come back in 2 weeks and see if I could squat so I just went and squared that day and the more I squatted the better it felt not during but after

----------


## hawk14dl

Since i started squatting again, my back has certainly felt better. 

New totals as of tonight (all competition reps, wrist wraps, belt and knee sleeves)
255 bench
275 squat
355 dead

885 lb total. Weigh 183 today. 

There's a push pull meet in town in a few weeks. I think i wouldn't embarrass myself, i may sign up. I at least plan to attend and watch. 

What do you guys think?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Since i started squatting again, my back has certainly felt better. New totals as of tonight (all competition reps, wrist wraps, belt and knee sleeves) 255 bench 275 squat 355 dead 885 lb total. Weigh 183 today. There's a push pull meet in town in a few weeks. I think i wouldn't embarrass myself, i may sign up. I at least plan to attend and watch. What do you guys think?


I would definitely compete. 
I made the mistake of not entering until I could hit certain numbers. 
Looking back I wish I would've competed so I could've seen the progress. 

I've done one meet. Have another one in about 8 weeks.

211lbs.
No belt, wraps, sleeves, or straps. Naked as they say.
435 squat
350 bench
550 deadlift
44yrs old

Next meet I am using a belt, knee sleeves, and wrist wraps.

----------


## BG

> I would definitely compete. 
> I made the mistake of not entering until I could hit certain numbers. 
> Looking back I wish I would've competed so I could've seen the progress. 
> .


Good advice !

----------


## hawk14dl

Considering I've never been to a meet, i think I've decided to just go watch this time. Besides that id have to buy a membership and a singlet and id rather not rush into it. But i will go spectate

----------


## papathesmurf

I wear a belt for squats and dead lifts and am a natty. (until next week hopefully) 


These lifts have not changed in a long long time.

158-165 LBS

Bench: 305
Deadlift: 375
Squat: 315

----------


## KOArtist

230lbs, 475 SQ, 365 BP, 585 DL = 1,425

----------


## papathesmurf

> I wear a belt for squats and dead lifts and am a natty. (until next week hopefully) 
> 
> 
> These lifts have not changed in a long long time.
> 
> 158-165 LBS
> 
> Bench: 305
> Deadlift: 375
> Squat: 315


Bench is now at 335, 
squat is now at 355

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Bench is now at 335, 
> squat is now at 355


Big jump in 2 months.
Are you cycling?

----------


## CougarOnVar

Female. 29. 165.

started aanavar oct 25


bench 165
deadlift 315
squat 205

----------


## CougarOnVar

New pr today 225squat!! Brings my total up to 705!! 

29 female

315 dl 165 b 225 sq

----------


## papathesmurf

> Big jump in 2 months.
> Are you cycling?


Yes sir! I'm coming off now it was my first cycle. I weigh 183 as of this morning when I woke up.

----------


## Khazima

Had a meet the other day, finally hit a 1000lb total @ 160lb

172.5kg squat (380lb)
107.5kg bench (237lb)
175kg deadlift (385lb)
455kg total (1002lb)

Final squat was a definite max, bench was pretty easy probably had 110 there and deadlift was extremely easy, probably had 185 in the tank but only planned on 175 for the 1000lb total and a 9/9 meet so i left it there.

Planning on a 4 plate squat (180kg maybe 182.5 just for 400lb), 112.5-115kg bench and 190kg deadlift at 160lb in the next meet (3 months) then competing in nationals in august.

----------


## Kyle1337

My numbers aren't that great for my height and weight... especially bench... god I hate bench...

6'1
214#
Bench: 255
Squat: 400
Deadlift: 495 I am proud about a 495, however I feel my 415x10 was more impressive.

Total: 1,150

All natural  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BG

> New pr today 225squat!! Brings my total up to 705!! 
> 
> 29 female
> 
> 315 dl 165 b 225 sq


Awesome new pr !

----------


## [email protected]

> New pr today 225squat!! Brings my total up to 705!!
> 
> 29 female
> 
> 315 dl 165 b 225 sq


Great lifts. Congratulations.

----------


## [email protected]

> My numbers aren't that great for my height and weight... especially bench... god I hate bench...
> 
> 6'1
> 214#
> Bench: 255
> Squat: 400
> Deadlift: 495 I am proud about a 495, however I feel my 415x10 was more impressive.
> 
> Total: 1,150
> ...


Good lifts. Looks like from the way your lifts are laid out you probably have longer arms. You hate the bench but your DL is good. People tend to train what is easy for them and neglect what they dislike. I'm not saying you do this but it could be a contributing factor to your weak BP. You can build your bench. It may be slow but work on your form. Stay tight. Tuck your elbows. But the one thing that will help the most if you have longer arms is to create a good arch when you bench. You can decrease the ROM if you arch your back when you bench. Build your tris. Develop lockout strength. You can bring your BP up with some smart training. Best of luck.

----------


## Kyle1337

> Good lifts. Looks like from the way your lifts are laid out you probably have longer arms. You hate the bench but your DL is good. People tend to train what is easy for them and neglect what they dislike. I'm not saying you do this but it could be a contributing factor to your weak BP. You can build your bench. It may be slow but work on your form. Stay tight. Tuck your elbows. But the one thing that will help the most if you have longer arms is to create a good arch when you bench. You can decrease the ROM if you arch your back when you bench. Build your tris. Develop lockout strength. You can bring your BP up with some smart training. Best of luck.


Thanks for the advice. I actually train legs twice a week and bench twice a week and DL only once. I focus a primary bench/leg and then a secondary... say touch and go bench vs comp style bench. I also work triceps 1-2x per week. If I do it a 2x time that week after my last bench day I will hit them hard. I have very long arms and a thin chest area so getting the arch does help a little, however I can't arch very much. I've learned alot about bench since I've been reading into it more.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Never really focused too much on power lifting. Since joining this new gym a year ago and doing Crossfit (I know, I know). We have focused a lot on Strength and I am really leaning more towards power lifting.

Nothing really impressive, but I am looking to focus a lot on my strength this year.

Currently:
6'1 230lbs 19-20% BF

BP = 320lbs
Squat = 415lbs
DL = 475lbs

Total = 1210lbs

----------


## BG

> My numbers aren't that great for my height and weight... especially bench... god I hate bench...
> 
> 6'1
> 214#
> Bench: 255
> Squat: 400
> Deadlift: 495 I am proud about a 495, however I feel my 415x10 was more impressive.
> 
> Total: 1,150
> ...


Next time put the 5lbs on, never lift 495  :Wink:

----------


## Viking13

Best individual raw unwrapped and walked out squat: 545# 

Deadlift: 540# 

Pause bench: 395# 

At 5'9 198# Was only in a low dose of trt at the time of 100-120mg

Totaled raw elite at 198. Wanted a 220 elite but have been overcome by injuries the past 18 months and now at 39 think it's time to shift gears considering the rash of injuries.

----------


## BG

> Best individual raw unwrapped and walked out squat: 545# 
> 
> Deadlift: 540# 
> 
> Pause bench: 395# 
> 
> At 5'9 198# Was only in a low dose of trt at the time of 100-120mg
> 
> Totaled raw elite at 198. Wanted a 220 elite but have been overcome by injuries the past 18 months and now at 39 think it's time to shift gears considering the rash of injuries.


Im in the same boat at 41 with the injuries. They dont seem to stop coming if I keep training the same. Im trying to keep heavy lifts down, Ill be happy when I can just bench again for reps. Good luck, be smart, think things out.

----------


## Viking13

> Im in the same boat at 41 with the injuries. They dont seem to stop coming if I keep training the same. Im trying to keep heavy lifts down, Ill be happy when I can just bench again for reps. Good luck, be smart, think things out.


The "be smart" part has been very difficult for me. It's funny man, the more I foam roll, stretch, do mobility work, band distraction work, rehab, prehab etc the more I seem to get injured. 

Football and wrestling in college, judo and Bjj post college. Got my bb in Bjj after 6 years of non stop training, started powerlifting cos I wanted more 35 cent medals and trophies for my junk drawer lol. Made a comment about how healthy I've stayed throughout all the physical activities I'd been through one day, few days later went out and threw a football and partially tore my ucl (think tommy johns surgery) in my right elbow, along with golfers elbow on top of that. 

Got diagnosed with hypogonadism during that elbow rehab time. 10 months later I was finally good to go and on trt. 

Eventually got elite total and that 35 cent trophy. One month later I partially tore my quad tendon and meniscus. 8 months of rehab later I was good to go. 

1 month later I tore my right groin training Bjj off the bone. 2 months after that I partially tore my left groin. I stopped everything and started rehabbing again for several months.

I got back lifting and tore my meniscus in my other knees and got patella femoral syndrome in the same knee doing cleans. Was still rehabbing when I partially tore my right groin again running sprints last April. MRI last month showed it was still torn and am back rehabbing it again. 

It's not that I consider myself a quitter or a *****, but I'm damn tired of starting every new year off in rehab. Sorry for the rant bro, it's just good to be somewhere where people get it. Everybody around me just thinks I should quit everything and fade into the night cos that's what one is supposed to do as we age they think. Not me, I refuse to go into the night quietly. Even if my body won't cooperate lol

----------


## BG

Thats quite the list  :Wink:  Its tough, you really have to sit down with yourself and come up with what type of training you can do thats for longevity. Im working on it, have it pretty much figured out, I just have to get my shoulder right because I jumped in head first to heavy benching after rehabbing at a planet fitness for 6 months (sucked ass). Took 2 years after I tore my bi off the snapped a tendon in my fore arm after the bi surgery. We really need to train with our heads at this point. I went from show shape (after competing) to shit shape and now almost 3 years Im still fighting my way back up and will ever look like that again. Good luck, be honest with yourself.

----------


## dep30

34 years old
220 lbs
6' tall
14% bf atm

335 bench max
455 dead lift max (a couple years ago I go lighter now to save my back lol)
425 squat max

I never per say do a "max" but these are my personal best

----------


## Viking13

> Thats quite the list  Its tough, you really have to sit down with yourself and come up with what type of training you can do thats for longevity. Im working on it, have it pretty much figured out, I just have to get my shoulder right because I jumped in head first to heavy benching after rehabbing at a planet fitness for 6 months (sucked ass). Took 2 years after I tore my bi off the snapped a tendon in my fore arm after the bi surgery. We really need to train with our heads at this point. I went from show shape (after competing) to shit shape and now almost 3 years Im still fighting my way back up and will ever look like that again. Good luck, be honest with yourself.


Thank you brother. You're injuries sound not so fun man. The planet fitness sounds almost as bad lol. I'm "letting go" of things now. Goodbye powerlifting, goodbye Bjj after 18 years of training. There comes a point where you can only milk so much out of your body for a given sport or activity. Now I just want to look good and feel good for the first time in 5 years. I'm hoping a return to HIT styled training with more frequent deload weeks and smarter cycling of intensity will be the smart play.

----------


## Braveone

Been 2 yrs since my last meet. The Bristol Bash (Gene Rychlaks fed) I hit a raw 355 at 177 bw. At 56 yrs old. Finally got my name on powerlifting watch.Com.

----------


## Rozzyrat

I did my first meet back in December just the get the experience under myself. I was coming off an shoulder injury and being out if the gym for a year. My numbers were sad, but I learned a lot. At 43 yo and 229 lbs, I stood up a 345 squat but got red lighted for a step, got NR's on 215 bench (very sad) for ass off and pulled a nice 435 DL. 

Current gym PRs are 365 squat, 230 bench, and 455 DL at 223 lbs. I'm doing meet in June and expect to hit around 1100 at 220. 

All natural at all for the first meet. Current gym prs are with ~10 weeks of TRT.

----------


## Allstar118

Never been to a meet yet, but highest squat was 405, bench 245, deadlift 405 at 200 lbs bw.

----------


## Livinlean

Nothing impressive but my gym PR for squat 405, bench 345 and deadlift 505 at ~205 lbs. Lifts were about 1.5-2 years ago before all the tren lol

----------


## songdog

165 squat 500 Bench 285 DL 525

----------


## musclestack

> 165 squat 500 Bench 285 DL 525


Songdog, are you still 165 lbs. Those are some great numbers for 165 lb body weight! Bring that bench up, and you're looking like a star!

----------


## KOArtist

I compete at 242. Best meet: 475 SQ, 365 BP, 635 DL. Total: 1475 lbs

----------


## Marsoc

> just like it says curios as to what everyone's totals and bodyweight is and specify if it was in comp or a gym pr


I never cycled before but I naturally got up to 215lbs roughly in about a year time of solid training and about 6monthsnof that was in an actual gym with good equipment the previous 6 was in prison with garbage !! Food.

I got in some trouble partying and dropped to 165. The dope diet. Smh..
Now after about 4.5 months of easing back into my training with workouts with a bowflex(all I have, no gym pass yet ) and earth gym stuff lol .i.e stair sprints , air squats lunges etcetc. .decent dieting I'm back up to 190 last I checked about a month ago or so...
I can maintain 190 at 6' tall prett easily.
Bench- solid oak tree trunk
Squat- a farm trailer/wagon thing loaded up with tons of grain etc. 
dead lift/Atlis stone style lift - large boulders i find in the woods.

----------


## OnTheGrindAgain

Year into body recomp and dropped 305 -250 body weight at 6"3 
Squat 385 bench305 dead little over500? Most of my training all year was during deficit diet  :Frown:

----------


## RedHuman

515 squat to right below parallel
365 bench touch n go 345 pause
560 deadlift from floor 580 rack pull from 2 inches higher than the floor

24 yrs old 8 years lifting 5'11"

----------


## OnTheGrindAgain

6'2 245 reformatting squat form due to tendinitis but best to date 
Back squat 405
Deadlift 525
Bench 295 

Hopefully goes up when I get to start eating more food again 😂

----------


## Fiskevatten

On a new training routine and power pct now which for some reason makes me grow better than ever.
But power is down from new training.

Current 1rpm:
Dead = 200 kg
Bench = 125 kg
Squat = 130 kg
Front squat = 110 kg
Military = 80 kg
Dick-curl = 27,5 kg

----------


## F4iGuy

205 

Projected total in next 8 weeks (will be within 10-15 pounds of each lift)
Bench: 460
Squat: 550
Deadlift: 650
Total:1660

----------


## Obs

> On a new training routine and power pct now which for some reason makes me grow better than ever.
> But power is down from new training.
> 
> Current 1rpm:
> Dead = 200 kg
> Bench = 125 kg
> Squat = 130 kg
> Front squat = 110 kg
> Military = 80 kg
> Dick-curl = 27,5 kg


Your dick curl needs work. What is your cockpushup per minute?
(CPPM)

----------


## Obs

> 205 
> 
> Projected total in next 8 weeks (will be within 10-15 pounds of each lift)
> Bench: 460
> Squat: 550
> Deadlift: 650
> Total:1660


Rock on machine!

----------


## Fiskevatten

> Your dick curl needs work. What is your cockpushup per minute?
> (CPPM)


It's getting better, land on a current 20 CPPM. I managed to do 5 cockpush-ballclap yesterday, the clapping balls seems to
work good for me since they are much more proportionate than my dick

----------


## Gallowmere

Bodyweight: 163.1 as of this morning.

Squat: 320
Bench: 220
Deadlift: 435

I've got a long ass way to go, but I just started lifting a little over a year ago and I'm nowhere near an ideal weight for my height yet (5'10").

Former fatty that tore it all down and is now building it back up.

----------


## kelkel

> Bodyweight: 163.1 as of this morning.
> 
> Squat: 320
> Bench: 220
> Deadlift: 435
> 
> I've got a long ass way to go, but I just started lifting a little over a year ago and I'm nowhere near an ideal weight for my height yet (5'10").
> 
> Former fatty that tore it all down and is now building it back up.



Good work Gallow! We all start somewhere. You're making great progress and that's what counts. Keep it up!

----------


## Octaneforce

Just happened to find this thread. I have no idea where im at right now with pr's. 5'5" 180lbs most i ever benched was 325lbs twice clean. Switched over to strictly incline the last few months. Its alot harder. Most i ever did on incline bench was 265x5 this passed week. You guys are god damn animals i cant beleive some of these numbers.

----------


## hawk14dl

> Since i started squatting again, my back has certainly felt better. 
> 
> New totals as of tonight (all competition reps, wrist wraps, belt and knee sleeves)
> 255 bench
> 275 squat
> 355 dead
> 
> 885 lb total. Weigh 183 today.


2 years and 10lb bodyweight difference

305 bench
365 squat
335 dead
1005 total
Only completed my opening deadlift. This was not a competition and i haven't been training deads at all in about a year. Kept hurting my back. I only pulled 335 so i could total 1000+

----------


## MuscleScience

I competed 10 plus years ago now in two weight classes raw. 

208: these are all time best at each weight 
Bench 350
Squat 465
DL 600

220:
Bench:370
Squat:505
DL:585

I don’t approach that much anymore but when I was bodybuilding I repped 550 on DL 10 times, front squat 315 x2 And did 315 back squat for 18

----------


## shadowdragon

My best meet lifts were a 501 Squat, 347 bench, and 550 dead about a year and a half ago in the 220 class. weighed in at 217 then.

Then I switched my goals for a while thinking about a different job career, so lots more running, tried to go heavy and ended up hurting my back and it's been nagging for a long time. Working on getting back up there and stronger now.

now my squat would be a little over 400, bench should be about that and dead lift 455-460.....weighing now just under 230  :Tear:

----------


## MuscleScience

> My best meet lifts were a 501 Squat, 347 bench, and 550 dead about a year and a half ago in the 220 class. weighed in at 217 then.
> 
> Then I switched my goals for a while thinking about a different job career, so lots more running, tried to go heavy and ended up hurting my back and it's been nagging for a long time. Working on getting back up there and stronger now.
> 
> now my squat would be a little over 400, bench should be about that and dead lift 455-460.....weighing now just under 230


Man those are good totals. Did you train for powerlifting?

----------


## csky

My totals are horrible as I just got back into it recently but my brother is 
22 years old 
215lbs
460lb bench
550lb deadlift 
500lb squat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## yosemite-gains

BW 178. Best lifts (gym) 440 squat, 300 bench, 545 deadlift

----------

